# Weird music videos.



## Korpi (Nov 12, 2013)

Once in a while everyone finds a music video on youtube that seems strange post them here if you got any idk whats up if this one I found but its pretty strange.

[video=youtube;ca1AJ5TzQYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca1AJ5TzQYc[/video]


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 12, 2013)

What did you make me watch, and why did I watch the whole thing....


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 12, 2013)

Aphex Twin... 'Nuff said.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oqXVx3sBOk


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm laughing so hard; oh my ffff.

I've known about this for years.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWOzUzJd6wM


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 12, 2013)

Zoee said:


> I'm laughing so hard; oh my ffff.
> 
> I've known about this for years.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWOzUzJd6wM


Ha ha, omg, my side! 

This best part of this one are the comments!


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Nov 12, 2013)

Zenolith said:


> Ha ha, omg, my side!
> 
> This best part of this one are the comments!



Omg I know right.


----------



## Korpi (Nov 12, 2013)

Zoee said:


> I'm laughing so hard; oh my ffff.
> 
> I've known about this for years.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWOzUzJd6wM



Offblast!


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 12, 2013)

Five, four, three, one, BLAST OFF!


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Aphex Twin... 'Nuff said.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oqXVx3sBOk


Pfff, try some Rubber Johnny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRvfxWRi6qQ


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> Pfff, try some Rubber Johnny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRvfxWRi6qQ


Well that was slightly creepy. Reminded me of the guy from The Hills Have Eyes.

The dog was cute though!


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> Pfff, try some Rubber Johnny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRvfxWRi6qQ


What the shit? Aphex Twin has some serious problems...


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> What the shit? Aphex Twin has some serious problems...


The scariest part is that there is NO documentation on how that was made. There's just a bunch of absolutely terrifying pictures.


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> The scariest part is that there is NO documentation on how that was made. There's just a bunch of absolutely terrifying pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW


Well I guess I'm not sleeping tonight.


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 12, 2013)

Funny you ask; I'm listening to the greatest furry music video ever as I type! (and it just ended...^^ But tell me this: WHY IS THIS VIDEO NOT SHOWN IN THE STATES?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpm0iNoJCq4


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 12, 2013)

Zaedrin said:


> Funny you ask; I'm listening to the greatest furry music video ever as I type! (and it just ended...^^ But tell me this: WHY IS THIS VIDEO NOT SHOWN IN THE STATES?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpm0iNoJCq4


That was pretty weird, but a plus for furry!

And now I want roasted chicken.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;TOdo7dhvSwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdo7dhvSwg[/video] Stationary camera with so much stuff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;SAO-lzl3vVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAO-lzl3vVQ[/video]

It's like something by Cyriak.

Edit: Oh yeah I suppose NSFW for gore.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope this makes you guys laugh as much as it made me laugh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GLoHifu6aM


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 15, 2013)

Everything Everything - Photoshop Handsome


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 15, 2013)

New Order- "True Faith"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_rhnHpRSXQ


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 15, 2013)

http://youtu.be/X1mKW_dJxfY
contains sexual scenes and made up fetishes (eye message, exploding butt) so nsfw


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;zU9lv_WqK6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU9lv_WqK6k[/video]

The puppets just look creepy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;lstDdzedgcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lstDdzedgcE[/video]

Awesome but weird.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

This far without bjork? For shame.

http://vimeo.com/m/27099323


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2013)

You don't have to understand it, just watch. 

[video=youtube;hm4WQkJOlS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm4WQkJOlS0[/video]

I'm subjecting everyone to this because I had to watch it several times in class.


----------



## Zylo Wolf (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> [video=youtube;SAO-lzl3vVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAO-lzl3vVQ[/video]
> 
> It's like something by Cyriak.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah I suppose NSFW for gore.



It's like I watched a bad acid trip without doing anything o.o


From what I have seen there are some.... off the wall, outlandish videos from some artists. I guess I'll throw mine in the mix, I've known about this for a little while now, can't remember exactly how I came across it but I think I found it while searching for tunes in one of the genre I enjoy. 

My Hands Are Bananas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO10s_HK6d0


----------



## Demensa (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;OSRVINVKg3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSRVINVKg3Q[/video]

This is almost so bad that it's good.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 23, 2013)

oh man

how did I even forget for a SECOND about this one

[video=youtube;oBhVxCzX1AE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBhVxCzX1AE[/video]


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW6M8D41ZWU

YATA!


----------

